# Why Cook after Curing?



## graebeard (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm still confused as to why meat is cooked after curing. I always believed that using the curing salt method was sufficient, but it seems any recipe I've found on-line says to mix up the cure - and sugar, etc - and ziplock it for 5 or 6 days, then smoke to and internal temp of 145 or so.

My question is this - why isn't the salt cure enough? Isn't that the traditional method used for prosciutto, sausages, etc? They may or may not be smoked afterwards but why not use a cold smoke for flavour only?

I've made pork loin now for several years, and after curing and smoking as specified, I vacuum pack and freeze them. Months later, I defrost and hang to dry and age a few days before eating. I've also made Lonzino which is pork loin, cured and hung to dry without cooking. So, I'm confused.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2016)

Two different types of product. Ham, Canadian Bacon, Kielbasa, all are Dry or Brine cured with Cure #1 but still traditionally cooked for the desired texture and because they contain a high percentage of water that still allows bacterial growth. These Must be refrigerated below 40°F...Prosciutto, Salami, Lonzino, are Dry Cured with just a great deal of Salt or salt and Cure #2, then aged to reduce the water content to stop or limit spoilage at temps above 40°F. The only the latter can be eaten Raw...JJ


----------



## graebeard (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Chef. That makes sense.


----------



## wade (Nov 26, 2016)

Graebeard said:


> I'm still confused as to why meat is cooked after curing. I always believed that using the curing salt method was sufficient, but it seems any recipe I've found on-line says to mix up the cure - and sugar, etc - and ziplock it for 5 or 6 days, then smoke to and internal temp of 145 or so.


JJ has answered the question about the different curing techniques. It is mostly to do with the type of cure used and the resulting water content. The technique you mentioned is typical for producing dry cure bacon curing bacon (amongst other things) and the way you cure bacon has a significant effect on the length of time it can be stored. When you immersion brine bacon it still has quite a high water content and so has a refrigerated life of about a week or so, but when you dry cure for the same length of time it has less water content and so has a refrigerated shelf life of 6 weeks.

You mention about smoking it to an IT of 145. I know some do, but many just cold smoke their bacon. The end results are different products but if you have not tried cold smoking it then you should give it a try too.


----------



## atomic dog (Nov 26, 2016)

Wade.  Wouldn't it be ideal to cold smoke it if the plan was to cook bacon in the pan afterwards?  I read people will smoke their bacon to ITs upwards of 140 to 160, but would that really be the bacon I am used to buying in the store?  Never made bacon (only ham/Can bacon) so I am curious.


----------



## graebeard (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm Hungarian by birth so quite familiar with eating (but not making) cold smoked pork cuts. Typically at harvest time, just before winter, pork is ground into sausage, cut into loins, hams etc. and salt cured, smoked and hung to dry in the woodshed. That way meat lasts well into the following year. What I'm after is curing various pork cuts so it can be hung without refrigeration. I made the Lonzino without cooking it and let it dry a few days until it was just about as hard as I wanted, vacuum packed and froze it, then thawed it after a month or two to eat. My drying time was inconsistent so some cuts were harder than others.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 26, 2016)

Greabeard,

Some of the meat you see here cooked after curing is bacon, loins, turkey. These are just cured, not dried. The meat while cured is still raw. You wouldn't want to eat that even if it was safe.
The hams, sausages and loins you remember were dry cured . Not for a few days, but for weeks (sausages) and months (loins, hams). I doubt folks back then were measuring weight loss, rather doing the same thing every year for centuries yielded consistent results.

Today technology made it easy for us. We have fridges to hold the meat during curing , then air dry and look for a certain weight loss 30-35-40% depending on the product and personal taste.

I don't check the weight when I air dry sausages, as I know where I want them, but I do for whole muscle, salamis.

The drying environment plays a big role. A curing chamber is ideal as it provides high humidity and perfect temps. A cold room can be used (I do) but you need to keep an eye on case hardening.


----------



## joel11230 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've got a curing question also. I've noticed after making (curing) snack sticks and jerky that if I put in a container with a lid that after several days I start to see some tiny mild spots. Why does it do that? I use the Hi mountain seasoning kits. Thank you , Joel


----------



## wild west (Dec 17, 2016)

The moisture buildup and lack of air circulation will lead to mold. Try putting them in a ziplock bag in the fridge with the top left open a bit so moisture can escape.


----------



## joel11230 (Dec 17, 2016)

wild west said:


> The moisture buildup and lack of air circulation will lead to mold. Try putting them in a ziplock bag in the fridge with the top left open a bit so moisture can escape.


Thank you, I will try that.


----------

